# Help, from the rescue experts!



## GSDLVR76 (Aug 6, 2007)

I found a female PB GSD at our local pound this morning on petfinder. http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11109869

I think she is a owner surrender, not sure though.

We are going to look at her later today, here is a list of the questions I have made a list to ask, any other suggestions would be great.

1. Spayed 
2. Prey drive 
3. Food/crate/toy aggression
4. Is she naturally submissive or dominant
5. Cats
6. Children
7. Any known health problems

Thanks for any help in advance!!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Good with other dogs? small dogs?

Good luck! 

(I see that shelter is pretty overwhelmed too







)


----------



## butch33611 (May 4, 2007)

Looks like you pretty well have it covered. Id just like to say think you for thinking about giving this girl another chance. Im a huge supporter of rescue adoptions. I know with the right amount of training and love most GSD can become loving and well behaved members of families. Most end up in shelters because the owners didnt have a clue how to train a dog. Its not their falt they ended up there.

Sarge was a basket case when we got him. He knew nothing except fear of everything and everybody. You would never guess it today. 

Good luck, and again, thanks.


----------



## Gyggles1 (Nov 8, 2005)

Awww she looks so sweet, keep us posted! I can't wait to hear back


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

My guess is you've already gone but if not, a couple things to think about when you see her - 

1. What you see at the shelter is only a snapshot of that dog. Their personalities can be squashed down quite a bit with the stress so any temp test may or may not be accurate. I've seen very mellow dogs turn out to be energetic and very frantic or stressy dogs turn out to be quite relaxed. Dogs with no interest in toys who are really toy fanatics etc etc. It's tricky.

2. Most shelters really don't know how to assess things like prey drive or dominance or to put any observations in the context of what's normal for that breed. That is, "high energy" just means energetic relative to other dogs they deal with not necessarily what we GSD people might call high energy for a GSD. Same thing with "nervous", "shy' or "protective." Almost ANY GSD in a shelter is going to come across as "protective" at the shelter and they may call that dominance but that doesn't really mean anything. As a breed, GSDs tend to be on average kind of barky and to react defensively in a shelter environment so how she compares to all the huskies or Beagles at the shelter probably isn't going to tell you what you want to know about her specifically. 

Rather than using words like "dominant" or "submissive" you may do better asking them specific questions like "Does she eat before the other dogs or hang back?" "When she plays with other dogs, what does she do?" 

So... just do the best you can to see what vibe you get from her and how you connect and take anything you hear with a grain of salt because it may or may not be accurate - and that definitely includes any info from the surrendering owners if she turns out to have come from a home. Adopting a shelter dog is a bit of a question mark but it's also incredibly rewarding. 

All my current dogs are shelter or shelter via rescue finds and even though each has held a few surprises (as do many of my fosters) they're all wondeful dogs and I'm very happy I decided to pull them. Best of luck and thanks for considering this pup!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Oh how I wish I had sceen this earlier....she is stunning!!! I hope you get to spend lots of time with eachother. I think you should be able to get a pretty good feel for her when you see her and then spend as much time as you can getting to know her-is she ok being touched everywhere? Does she seem like a people doggie or is she more aloof? 
Are you bringing your other dogs with you so they can meet eachother to see how that goes? Do they know if she is good with other dogs? Big dogs/Small dogs? 
I bet shes just a wonderful girl. Good luck and let us know how it goes!!


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

If you can get the backgound info great. As a rescue, my hunch is the dog wll be just fine. These dogs can be a bit different in shelters, but once settled turn into great and very loyal pets.

Please, keep us posted.


----------



## GSDLVR76 (Aug 6, 2007)

Well good news and bad news. The good news is she found another home. And me being selfish, it isn't us. I called the shelter first thing and the lady said she was too busy to talk and took my name and number but never returned my call. Then got no answer when I tried again. So after work as I was leaving I had my DH called to see their policy on bringing in your own pet to see how they would mesh with a potential adoptee. She then told my DH that Jade was gone. I was a little miffed that she didn't return my call but everything happens for a reason I guess. I really hope the family adopted her is her forever home, I will be checking the site everyday from here on out. Our shelter in town has a 10 day "return" policy. 

Thanks again for all your advice, I have made a copy of all the info you guys posted!! Thanks again!!


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

I'm sorry she didn't went with you.







Maybe this was ment to be?
She looks really sweet & mellow, but also quite older then 3yrs.


----------

